# What sub had the wildest, or most colourful, cone art?



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm building a 90s themed system for a Golf Harlequin. For those that don't know the car, it's bright!

What 10" or 12" subs came in the 1990's that had an appropriately matched colourful dust cap/cone?

Im trying to find the Polk MM100s but cant seem to find any NOS 

Any other suggestions? Alpine DDDrive? 

Car looks like this


----------



## cflores2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Wild! I don’t know about the subs you mentioned but nice an option to consider would be the clarion subs that had purple cone. Those sound very nice and look the part


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice! Sounds like a fun project.








Whatever Pups may lack in colorful cone art, they more than make up for in deebeez!


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

If you could find them Hollywood Sound Labs had some lime green surrounds on their subs. I remembered seeing some other flea market subs that had bright colors like that back in the day but I can't remember the brand names.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Digital Designs will build you a sub to your (colourful) spec, and their lineup now is basically a continuation of the ones back in the 90s... So that might be an option? 

Put one together in their customizer just now:

















Sub Customizer - DD Audio


Create and personalize your own custom, American built Subwoofer with the sub customizer, using various configurations of custom built materials and color.




ddaudio.com





Also, if you want to add a bit more colour to your Harleqiun, I have a set of both tail and (the rare as hen's teeth) front bumper indicator/fog light cover Hella Magic Colours lights in blue 










Like these.


----------



## Muu (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow blast from the past. Just needs a G60 engine for the full retro appeal


----------



## maybebigfootisblury (Oct 20, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/533958099551787329/


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure where in Canada you are









🔥🏁 HIGH POWER 10" POLK Audio MoMo sub with enclosure🏁🔥 - auto parts...


⚡HIGH POWER 10 inch POLK Audio Subwoofer⚡⚡ SUBWOOFERS speakers 10 inch plexi sub enclosure with driver and custom grill MOMO series. 170.00 obo 1000 watts power handling High quality build...



vancouver.craigslist.org













Polk Audio Competition Components - electronics - by owner


High End MM6 - Polk Audio 6.5" Momo Competition Component Set. Polk/MOMO Championship Performance car audio speakers are engineered by Polk Audio with ultra high-tech materials for competition-level...



vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Polk Momo 12” Subs - auto parts - by owner


Polk Audio 12” Subs 28”x16”x13” Box Face of subs is scuffed a bit but does not affect the sound Car Stereo Sub



abbotsford.craigslist.org


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I like those Pyle, crunch, mtx blue thunders, prowlers, g&s, lanzar and for some reason those jbl power always seemed wild to me


----------



## Gramps (Jul 10, 2018)

Alpine bass200 always gets me excited, Altho prob not as colourful as your car tho


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Be sure to use this for your interior.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

These are full range but still amazing looking speakers


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks,

Yah - tried to buy the 12" in ONT but shipping was $160


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

Gramps said:


> Alpine bass200 always gets me excited, Altho prob not as colourful as your car tho
> View attachment 322685


These are on the list too!


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

I like the way that looks


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

For the 90's I was always a G&S Redline fan


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Pic of a pair of G&S BD-10’s in my old caddy back in 96-97ish


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I was thinking of the G&S subs when I was going through this... I keep half ass promising to dig them out someday and I half ass promise that will be soon. Also have some fugly HiFonics subs from back in the day as well.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

There is only one subwoofer for this car, and it is in this box...











If you are of a sensitive constitution or have any taste sense... look away now!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

There are some nice choices in this thread. That Pyle would be hard to beat!
The Alpine Bass 200s look really nice, never seen those before.

I know I have come upon this thread somewhat late, but if you are still looking, and this jaw dropping G&S sub does it for you, let me know. Yours no charge. 
It will sound significantly worse than those beautiful Alpines and probably a bit better than the Pyle. 
But not by much... I actually bought it new and installed it in my Acura Legend about 25 years ago. 
It was absolutely awful.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Guy said:


> There is only one subwoofer for this car, and it is in this box...
> 
> View attachment 328877
> 
> ...


Can’t imagine what went through Bruce Gordon’s head when he saw what his brand was turned into after the sale.

Still regret not cleaning up in their factory direct blowout sale back in ‘99 or so. I probably would have nearly bankrupted myself had I driven up there lol.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Kansas was a long way to go. Nowadays a half day's drive north for you and you can put a significant dent in your wallet with G&S drivers.  
Not from goguygo's crazy car audio museum... a car audio installation place here has a room full of stuff. I would bet you could get a bunch for some great deals.

To the thread OP: I really wouldn't wish this driver on you if you intended it for anything other than looks.
I think I'm going to dig out this ridiculous Crunch amp and mount them both on the wall of my shop with a Miami Vice poster.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Guy said:


> Kansas was a long way to go. Nowadays a half day's drive north for you and you can put a significant dent in your wallet with G&S drivers.
> Not from goguygo's crazy car audio museum... a car audio installation place here has a room full of stuff. I would bet you could get a bunch for some great deals.
> 
> To the thread OP: I really wouldn't wish this driver on you if you intended it for anything other than looks.
> I think I'm going to dig out this ridiculous Crunch amp and mount them both on the wall of my shop with a Miami Vice poster.


I was in Morro Bay at the time & G&S had just moved from Hayward to SF. I’m in Sacramento now. There’s a NorCal place with G&S inventory?


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Southern Oregon.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Guy said:


> Southern Oregon.


INteresting


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

Old school Memphis Mojo


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

rmenergy said:


> INteresting


Come on up. Grant has done some amazing installs and he has a ton of stuff. But you won't be able to shut him up about McIntosh so there's that.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Guy said:


> Come on up. Grant has done some amazing installs and he has a ton of stuff. But you won't be able to shut him up about McIntosh so there's that.


I actually need to take a trip to Oregon in the next few months to give my brother some items he inherited from our grandfather. He’s near Olympia, WA & we’re planning on meeting in Oregon somewhere as a 1/2 way point.

I’ll PM you a few weeks in advance for details.


----------



## TimmyD's Nuts (Mar 21, 2020)

Here is my vote









NEW Pair Old School Ecstacy Audio XTC-10 SVC 10” subwoofers,Rare,Vintage,NIB,NOS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW Pair Old School Ecstacy Audio XTC-10 SVC 10” subwoofers,Rare,Vintage,NIB,NOS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

